# Freeze 24-7 Skin Smoothie Retexturizing Glycolic Pads



## Dawn (Aug 28, 2018)

*Bare It All This Summer*
Debut a rejuvenated, youthful, makeup free face with Freeze 24-7’s go-to summer product and reveal your brightest complexion for confident, summer- ready skin!

*Skin Smoothie Retexturizing Glycolic Pads*
_Exfoliate_ and _moisturize_ together with this one step glycolic at-home treatment that provides all benefits of an in-office chemical peel. With a swipe of these potent pads, _improve skin’s texture, clarity, elasticity and firmness_ while decreasing the appearance of sun damage, fine lines, enlarged pores and hyper pigmentation, for radiant skin at your fingertips!

*USAGE:* Place fingers into mitt and peel foil seal off pad. Gently swipe on to clean, dry face and neck in an upward circular motion 2 times per week.
*Price: *$75.00/16 PADS
*AVAILABILITY: *www.Freeze247.com


----------

